# DNSCrypt



## baot (Dec 7, 2011)

"DNSCrypt is a piece of lightweight software that everyone should use to boost online privacy and security.  It works by encrypting all DNS traffic between the user and OpenDNS, preventing any spying, spoofing or man-in-the-middle attacks."

It looks like the source was written with FreeBSD in mind and is hosted on github, so there would be minimal porting effort. I would appreciate any efforts for someone to pick it up and maintain it.

https://www.opendns.com/technology/dnscrypt/
https://github.com/opendns/dnscrypt-proxy
https://www.securityweek.com/opendns-releases-dns-encryption-tool


----------



## mix_room (Dec 8, 2011)

Why not do it yourself? 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2011)

baot said:
			
		

> It works by encrypting all DNS traffic between the user and OpenDNS, preventing any spying, spoofing or man-in-the-middle attacks."


What's wrong with DNSSEC?


----------

